# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Vivarium question

## Utahbeginner

Hello everyone,

 I am looking to potentially put a waterfall in a terrarium for dart frogs. I am wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to put one in as pondless or if anyone has seen one? If not, I dont want the poison dart frogs to drown or have any problems, does anyone have any ideas for other options?

 I am also wondering if anyone could share pictures of their setups for thumbnail poison dart frogs?

 Thank you for your help.

----------


## Dan

It’s doable but think practicality. Elaborate waterfalls look great but the can be hard to maintain.
1. Easy access to the pump: you’ll need to clean it every so often or unjamb bits of substrate and roots 
2. Plan plan plan: it takes patience and practice to get the water to flow the way you want it to
3. Do you have adequate means of egress: I don’t trust my larger frogs with deep water but thumbnails will be fine.
4. Plan again! It’s good to do a practice build first before you commit to a final build. Fit and test everything before you plant and add animals.
5. Watch some tutorials: Serpa design has some great YouTube videoa

----------


## Tigersicord

I have a waterfall in my 12×12×18 Vivarium and my tincs don't seem to be troubled by it, I did have to make some adjustments seeing in all it's a table top waterfall, like cover any small openings or use mesh to make sure my frogs dont accidentally get stuck where the pump is. I have to clean the filter and pump frequently cause the fruit flies like to commit suicide and get stuck.

----------

